# All about me



## ewalford (Nov 6, 2016)

Evening all,

I'm a newbie on here as you will probably of guessed seeing that I'm posting in an introducing yourself topic!

For me, anxiety and depression is something that I've been feeling with since the age of 18, although looking back I probably suffered from the age of 12 but didn't realise that I was at the time, if that makes sense?

My anxiety/depression usually manifests itself as obsessive thoughts, but this time it seems different....

Can anyone relate to the following:

Listening to the TV or someone else speak and not being able to comprehend what they say? As if your mind is telling that you cannot understand simple words? The same goes for reading as well - not being able to comprehend words on the page.

Any advice would be great.

Thanks a lot.

Ed


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi Ed,

Yep, they say hindsight's 20/20. I think lots of people go on to see they had problems earlier than they realized at the time, often when circumstances change and they find more perspective and insight.

I have heard people here describing similar issues to the ones you have - trouble concentrating, reading and just comprehending what others are saying. Welcome to the site


----------



## Queen Frick (Jun 17, 2014)

That makes complete sense! I've been suffering from depression and anxiety nearly my entire life and only started to realize it when I was in my late teens.

Welcome!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

ewalford said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I'm a newbie on here as you will probably of guessed seeing that I'm posting in an introducing yourself topic!
> 
> ...


Its a concentration thing....Anxiety and DP can wreck your concentration levels...As a result it becomes difficult and almost too overwhelming to process information...I have awful trouble reading as regards taking in the info on the page...I also have often felt in one on one situations that the other person is just firing stuff at me at 100 miles an hour and as a result I become overwhelmed and cant absorb what they are saying to me..


----------



## ewalford (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi guys,

Thanks for all your replies. I probably is just a DP/Anxiety kind of thing it's just quite demoralizing when you minds telling you that simple words such as yes and no don't have meaning even though you use them fluently everyday! I'm not unconvinced that there isn't a bit of OCD thrown into the mix as well! Think my mum's is just overloaded at the moment.

Thanks

Ed


----------



## Lostsoul26 (Nov 9, 2016)

Im a newbie here too.welcome n I can relate 100 percent to that when my dp n depression are at there worst and I would be having convos with my bf I would think to myself its like he is talking to nobody like he is talking to a statue im not even here.smh very tripped out i hate it


----------



## ewalford (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks Lostsoul26,

Yeah it does feel unreal in terms of having a conversation. I lose track of the topic all the time. Did think that it was something like early-onset Semantic Dementia/PPA sonethinf like that but I guess at 35 I'm too young!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Lellaboo (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi Ed,
I'm having an awfully hard time myself trying to comprehend speech. I'm getting everyone to repeat things to me atm as it's just getting fogged in my head. Reading isn't affected, unless I've not been sleeping good, then I just can't concentrate at all. I'm having to watch everything on TV with subtitles to even catch a word!
I also deal with a lot of obsessive, intrusive thoughts and am currently tackling them, doing quite well already after only joining this site a few days ago. 
Do hope you find this site supportive 

I hadn't even heard of DP until around a month ago, believe me, I was endlessly searching and thought I was suffering from all kinds of diseases! 

Good luck on your fight.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Lellaboo said:


> Hi Ed,
> I'm having an awfully hard time myself trying to comprehend speech. I'm getting everyone to repeat things to me atm as it's just getting fogged in my head. Reading isn't affected, unless I've not been sleeping good, then I just can't concentrate at all. I'm having to watch everything on TV with subtitles to even catch a word!
> I also deal with a lot of obsessive, intrusive thoughts and am currently tackling them, doing quite well already after only joining this site a few days ago.
> Do hope you find this site supportive
> ...


I had this condition for 15 years before I discovered what it really was....The relief was unbelieveable when I found out what I had...In fact finding out what it truly was in a way took the power from the symptoms...A big part of this condiditon is constantly thinking its something worse...

DP is a strange condition in the sense that it constantly wants to convince you its something else...You end up not knowing who or what to believe it actually is...

Discovering this website was a turning point in my life as regards any kind of recovery.....Long may the site continue!!!


----------



## ewalford (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks Lellaboo,

It does suck when you can't seem to comprehend what you heard it read. I had it a couple of years ago too although it wasn't as bad as it is now which makes me more convinced that it's anxiety related and the fact that depression can get worse at each relapse!


----------



## Lellaboo (Nov 7, 2016)

eddy1886 said:


> I had this condition for 15 years before I discovered what it really was....The relief was unbelieveable when I found out what I had...In fact finding out what it truly was in a way took the power from the symptoms...A big part of this condiditon is constantly thinking its something worse...
> 
> DP is a strange condition in the sense that it constantly wants to convince you its something else...You end up not knowing who or what to believe it actually is...
> 
> Discovering this website was a turning point in my life as regards any kind of recovery.....Long may the site continue!!!


15 years? That is crazy. How did you find out about it eventually? I bet you were literally going haywire! Yes, I found finding out what it was gave me a great relief and I suppose, because I understood my symptoms, I weren't so scared of them anymore.



ewalford said:


> Thanks Lellaboo,
> 
> It does suck when you can't seem to comprehend what you heard it read. I had it a couple of years ago too although it wasn't as bad as it is now which makes me more convinced that it's anxiety related and the fact that depression can get worse at each relapse!


It won't always be this way. Your brain is tired from taking in so much worrying and stressful thoughts, it just needs to blank off and shut down for a while to recuperate. In the mean time, do everything you can to make yourself feel better each day. Look for now rather than an overall 'cure', just deal with one day at at time or it could add to your stress. Good luck to you, ever need chat I'm happy to talk


----------



## Lostsoul26 (Nov 9, 2016)

What about your sense of self or personality.I literally dont really know who I am.what I like or dont like I have no strong opinions I guess getting this at 17 so young when your still finding yourself mad it this way I hate it


----------



## ewalford (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Lostsoul26,

In terms of sense of self, I don't not know who I am or what I like, but my depersonalisation is purely language based. To explain, it is though I can't take in what I hear or read, like I'm detached from the meaning of each word; as if my brain cannot process what the words are trying to say, weird I know!


----------

